
Ask HN: Cloud Technical Support - totaldude87
How would you rate the business&#x2F;enterprise support for<p>* AWS
* Azure
* GCP 
* Oracle
======
cmcd
Are you asking about customer support or support for common enterprise use
cases?

------
pdelgallego
AWS > Azure > GCP

Oracle is not a real competitor yet

